# Model 3 on display in Fremont - employees eager to share... :-)



## 3Victoria (Jul 17, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> A Model 3 on display at the factory today ...


This would seem to be a significant departure from normal NDA rules ... harbinger of progress on the ramp??


----------



## Caracul (May 27, 2017)

3Victoria said:


> This would seem to be a significant departure from normal NDA rules ... harbinger of progress on the ramp??


Look at the last post. They state they were allowed.

[Edit] I might have misread your meaning. In which case, I suspect more PR at the behest of Elon, in the same vein as the videos of the automation.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

If this is a permanent fixture I might just book a quick trip to california!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> If this is a permanent fixture I might just book a quick trip to california!


I am sure it is not open to the general public 
The people in the pic appear to be others from the factory


----------



## 3Victoria (Jul 17, 2016)

Caracul said:


> Look at the last post. They state they were allowed.
> 
> [Edit] I might have misread your meaning. In which case, I suspect more PR at the behest of Elon, in the same vein as the videos of the automation.


Yes the latter is what I meant it suggests to me that things are progressing. It is good that the workers get to see the final product that they built


----------



## tonymil (Aug 2, 2017)

If this was put out by Tesla to impress the public, I'd be more impressed if there were a few hundred Model 3's in the picture instead of just one. It's as if the assembly of just one car is noteworthy.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tonymil said:


> If this was put out by Tesla to impress the public, I'd be more impressed if there were a few hundred Model 3's in the picture instead of just one. It's as if the assembly of just one car is noteworthy.


that was not the point.


----------



## tonymil (Aug 2, 2017)

So what is the point? Tesla employees have enough time to stand around and gawk? From the pictures it looks like nothing is going on at the plant. Sheesh.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

No pictures, but Electrek says we're in the 2000's now for Model 3's registered.


tonymil said:


> So what is the point? Tesla employees have enough time to stand around and gawk? From the pictures it looks like nothing is going on at the plant. Sheesh.


To get them excited about what they're doing when they walk into work.

I love the "I made this" hashtag!


----------



## 3Victoria (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes, that car is so the workers can see the results of their hard work. All the other cars go off-site to their new owners. 
Tesla registered another 1000 VINs, but we do not know what that means in terms of production. It does allow them to produce another 1000 cars, though. Hopefully they will need to register more very soon!


----------



## tonymil (Aug 2, 2017)

I'd like to feel good about the picture, but Tesla doing this right when it's being sued for how it treats is female and minority employees just smack of a crass PR stunt. "Hey, look at what a cool place Tesla is to work at!". This just leaves a really bad taste.


----------



## UncleT (Apr 9, 2017)

tonymil said:


> So what is the point? Tesla employees have enough time to stand around and gawk? From the pictures it looks like nothing is going on at the plant. Sheesh.





tonymil said:


> I'd like to feel good about the picture, but Tesla doing this right when it's being sued for how it treats is female and minority employees just smack of a crass PR stunt. "Hey, look at what a cool place Tesla is to work at!". This just leaves a really bad taste.


I'm glad I don't work for you.


----------



## tonymil (Aug 2, 2017)

UncleT said:


> I'm glad I don't work for you.


Be glad you don't work for Tesla!

http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Ex-workers-sue-Tesla-over-racist-drawings-slurs-12285288.php

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...xual-harassment-discrimination-engineer-fired


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

tonymil said:


> Be glad you don't work for Tesla!
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Ex-workers-sue-Tesla-over-racist-drawings-slurs-12285288.php
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...xual-harassment-discrimination-engineer-fired


Apart from the fact I don't give credit to all this negative press about T≡SLA as an employer - not that I'm saying there's nothing behind the articles yet they always seems to spin every bit of related news in the most incriminating way for the company - I'd love to work for T≡SLA!

If anything, I'd get Midnight S≡R≡NITY MUCH sooner than now...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

tonymil said:


> I'd like to feel good about the picture, but Tesla doing this...


What do you think Tesla did here? All they did was put a completed car in the factory so that the workers can see what they're working towards. It's the last step of the master plan. The end-goal is within site, and they want to make sure employees see that.

This has nothing to do with PR. Those are employees posting pictures, not Tesla PR.


----------



## tonymil (Aug 2, 2017)

Tesla employees all sign NDA's. We've seen what happens when a relative of a Tesla employee starts posting about issues with the model 3 they've received. Taking a picture in the Tesla factory without permission would certainly get an employee fired. Which means they had permission to take and post the pictures, which leads me to believe this was staged by Tesla. But, I acknowledge that this is conjecture, so no problem if we disagree.


----------



## Caracul (May 27, 2017)

They definitely had permission to take photos, there's a big sign in the first photo saying so!


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

This thread is confusing. The topic is "Allegations of Tesla mistreating workers", but the thread is about people gawking at a Model 3, in a picture that's not present in the thread?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> This thread is confusing. The topic is "Allegations of Tesla mistreating workers", but the thread is about people gawking at a Model 3, in a picture that's not present in the thread?


Karen, I went back to the Official Model 3 Production thread, from which posts were coming from, added previous posts missing here which started the exchange and made an attempt at revising the title for clarification. The comment about how T≡SLA treats its employees did indeed seem secondary to the point being debated...

Hope this helps and apologies to my mod friend who took step 1... appropriately creating a new thread away from the original location, mainly intended for sightings of production cars...


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Karen, I went back to the Official Model 3 Production thread, from which posts were coming from, added previous posts missing here which started the exchange and made an attempt at revising the title for clarification. The comment about how T≡SLA treats its employees did indeed seem secondary to the point being debated...
> 
> Hope this helps and apologies to my mod friend who took step 1... appropriately creating a new thread away from the original location, mainly intended for sightings of production cars...


Picture is still missing....


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> Picture is still missing....


Karen, pictures remain in the original thread where they belong, yet since we mods aim to please, and in recognition to your already immense contribution to the education of the masses in science of charging technology , here is the link to @MelindaV 's related post...

OFFICIAL Model 3 PRODUCTION CARS Watch Thread


----------

